

TSA Full-Body Scanners with Jeffrey Goldberg - The Colbert Report - jedwhite
http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/365686/november-15-2010/tsa-full-body-scanners---jeffrey-goldberg

======
jedwhite
I guess we should call it "Gate Rape Gate"

